# خدعة الارتباط ( نقاش )



## the shepherd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الارتباط ​ 


اي واحد فينا " عنده الحد الادني من النضج " لو سألناه عن الارتباط هيقول : 
الارتباط وسيلة و ليس هدف . و رغم ان معظمنا " امكنش كلنا " بنتفق علي كدة الا ان :​ 

معظم الشباب بيشقي و يكافح من اجل الزواج , و كأن الحياة الافضل اُختزلت و تجسدت في الارتباط ,
و الشبات نفس المشكلة بس بطريقة تانية , مشكلتها ان يتقدملها شخص مناسب , و اي حاجة بعد كدة مقدور عليها . ​ 


ناس كتير هتعترض علي كلامي بس قبل ما تعترضوا تعالوا نستعرض شوية حقايق بسرعة . ​ 

مش هتكلم انا في ثقافة التسويق ( من اجل الزواج ) المنتشرة حالياً
" علي الفيس بوك و المنتديات و الاوساط الاجتماعية المختلفة " سواء من الولد او البنت 
و لا في اختلاف رؤية كل منهما للارتباط او الشريك المثالي او غيرها من المشاكل الي ياما اتكلمنا فيها , 
خلينا نركز في نقطة واحدة بس بعد اذنكم .​ 



الارتباط بين " المفروض " و " الي بيحصل " ​ 

للاسف معظم الناس و حتي اكثرهم نضجاً بيقعوا في نفس المشكلة ( و احياناً بيبقوا مش حاسين انها مشكلة ) , 
اية هي بقي المشكلة ؟؟ انهم ربطوا الافضل بالارتباط . يعني بصورة اوضح :
لما تجوز هبقي اعمل , لما اتجوز هبقي اروح , لما احب هبقي ابطل , لما الاقي حد هبقي ....... 
كل حاجة بقيت " لما " مبقاش في حاة اسمها " دلوقت " 
و كان العزوبية هي حالة ملعونة تمنع المرء عن كل شئ ​ 

طب سؤال :
افرض متجوزتش ؟ افرض محبتش و لا كان مكتوبلك تصاحب ؟؟ اية مصير كل الحاجات المتأجلة ؟؟​ 
مزودها انا مش كدة ؟؟ بأفور الكلام و الي بيحصل و بكبر من المشكلة ,
او يمكن مفيش مشكلة بس انا عملتها مشكلة . طب معلش اخر دقيقة استحملوني شوية .​ 

انا مخنوق و حاسس بالوحدة , لما اتجوز " احب , اصاحب , .... " المشكلة هتختفي , 
مش هبقي لوحدي تاني و هيبقي في حد انفتح عليه و اشاركة اعمق احلامي و اسراري ( في حد فينا مبيقولش كدة ) . 
طب افرض متجوزتش هتعمل اية في مشكلتك مع الوحدة ؟
طب افرض افرض اتجوزت و اكتشفت انك لسه حاسس بالوحدة " بتحصل في احسن العائلات صدقني " .
عارف ان دة فعلاً ممكن يحصل و ان للاسف كتير قوي بيحصل . دي فكرة واحدة و قيس عليها افكار كتير .​ 

عارفين المشكلة مش في الي انا قلته , المشكلة الحقيقية اننا عارفين كل الكلام دة ,
عارفين ان الجواز مش هو الحل السحري لكل مشاكلنا ,
و لكن مع ذلك عايشين و بنأمل و بندعي انه يطلع عكس الي احنا عارفينة و يطل في الاخر برضة " الحل السحري " ​ 

قمة التناقض بين المفروض الي بتقوله للاخرين و حتي لنفسك حول الارتباط و الواقع الي بنعيشه , ​ 
يعني ليه لما اقول لصحابي انا بفكر منزلش مصر الاجازة الجاية و اطلع اي مكان اتفسح يقوليلي " انت عبيط " اتجوز و بعد كدة اعمل الي تعمله . ​ 
ليه الجواز بقي اهم حاجة ؟؟ ​ 
ليه لما يسألوني : ليه مش بتيجي علي نفسك و تحوش جامد علشان لما تيجي تخطب و اقولهم :
" يعني الي هحوشلها دي احسن مني احرم نفسي علشان حاجة مش ضامنها ؟؟ يقولولي هتندم بعدين .
هل فعلاً هندم و لا هما الي هيندموا ؟​ 



اتكلمت كتير و طولت عليكم معلش بس بجد اتمني تشاركوني رأيكم في المشكلة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرتنى بماما كانت ساعات تقولى لما تتجوزى ابقى اعملى 
كنت اقولها طيب لو مت قبل ما اتجوز هعمل ايه انا ؟
انا كل اللى املكه هى اللحظة اللى انا عايشة فيها المستقبل مش فى ايدى يبقى ليه اضيع اللى فى ايدى علشان حاجة مجهولة ؟
ليا صديقات كتير كده اقولها ذاكرى وسافرى واتعلمى وحسنى مستواكى العلمى والعملى لا لما اشوف هتجوز مين الاول 
ديه بتوصل ان واحدة صاحبتى شافتنى بشترى مثلا perfumes جديدة وبستخدمها على طول تقولى انتى ليه مش بتشيليهم للجواز  زى ما انا بعمل ؟ قولتلها وانا اجل متعتى بالحاجة واستمتاعى بيها بعد الجواز ليه ؟ ليه انا مش اتبسط بيها لنفسى انا ؟ هو انا بس عايشة علشان اتجوز ؟ 
الجواز هو نهاية الكون فى ثقافتنا وعلشان كده تلاقيهم بعد ما بيتجوزو مش بيعملو ا مجهود لتحسين علاقتهم او حياتهم لانهم خلاص وصلو للهدف وصلوا للmax فى الحياة 
موضوعك لخص كل حاجة انا كنت عايزة اقولها :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الارتباط ​
> 
> 
> ناس كتير هتعترض علي كلامي
> ...


*هون عليك يا صديقى الشاب ...*
*الدنيا مش كدة ...يخرب بيت الجواز على اللى عايزه ياشيبرد*
*يعنى اللى اتجوزوا أخدوا اية والا عملوا أية ؟*
*هون عليك ياشيبرد*
*هون عليك يا أخى الفاضل *
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*

*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*

*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*حبيبى انت كُتلة من اليأس .......:new6:*
************************************​


----------



## white.angel (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*الزواج مش كل حاجة والارتباط مش كل حاجة **بس المشكله ان مجتمعنا ربط عدم الزواج بـ"العيب"*
*يعنى لو بنت متجوزتش .. تبقى اكيد اخلاقها زفت **, لو شاب مش مرتبط .. دة اكيد سمعته وحشه ومعيوب !!!*

*الزواج شئ مهم ولكنه ليس الاهم ... 

مش لازم البنت تخس "لما" يتقدملها ابن الحلال*
*ومش لازم الولد يبطل تدخين "لما" يرتبط عشان يوفر*

*انت بتعمل دة لنفسك ... مش لاجل "لما" ... احنا بنعلق امال كتير على الشريك او الطرف التانى وعلى الزواج ... 
متخيلين ان الزواج دة هيعدل المايله ... رغم ان لو الشخص حياته مش كويسه قبل الزواج مش هتبقى كويسه بعد الزواج ... 
لان مابنى على باطل فهو باطل*

*لازم تبقى حياتى الفرديه رائعه عشان اقدر اعيش حياه زوجيه اروع !!*

*موضوع حلو يا شيبرد ميرسي ليك  *​


----------



## the shepherd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فكرتنى بماما كانت ساعات تقولى لما تتجوزى ابقى اعملى
> كنت اقولها طيب لو مت قبل ما اتجوز هعمل ايه انا ؟
> انا كل اللى املكه هى اللحظة اللى انا عايشة فيها المستقبل مش فى ايدى يبقى ليه اضيع اللى فى ايدى علشان حاجة مجهولة ؟
> ليا صديقات كتير كده اقولها ذاكرى وسافرى واتعلمى وحسنى مستواكى العلمى والعملى لا لما اشوف هتجوز مين الاول
> ...


 
انا مش هقولك مداخلة رائعة يا انجل
لكن بجد طريقة حياة اكثر من رائعة 
دة الي المفروض يحصل , ان نحيا الان ملئ الحياة 
لا غداً و ليس عندما , الان هو المهم 

بشكرك مرة تانية علي مشاركتك بخبرتك الجميلة





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هون عليك يا صديقى الشاب ...*
> *الدنيا مش كدة ...يخرب بيت الجواز على اللى عايزه ياشيبرد*
> *يعنى اللى اتجوزوا أخدوا اية والا عملوا أية ؟*
> *هون عليك ياشيبرد*
> ...


 

انا مش عارف حضرتك مفهمتش انا عايز اوصل اية و لا فهمت بس حابب تاخد الطريقة " الهزلية " في عرض رأيك 
" و ياريته كان في الموضوع لكن فيا انا شخصاً " 
بشكرك علي مادخلتك الهادفة 





white.angel قال:


> *الزواج مش كل حاجة والارتباط مش كل حاجة **بس المشكله ان مجتمعنا ربط عدم الزواج بـ"العيب"*​
> *يعنى لو بنت متجوزتش .. تبقى اكيد اخلاقها زفت **, لو شاب مش مرتبط .. دة اكيد سمعته وحشه ومعيوب !!!*​
> *الزواج شئ مهم ولكنه ليس الاهم ... *​
> *مش لازم البنت تخس "لما" يتقدملها ابن الحلال*
> ...


 

انا معاك يا وايت و كلامك جميل جداً 
بس زي ما انا قلت , هل دة مجرد حقايق عرفنها و لا واقع بنعيشه ؟؟
يعني الفكرة ان كل واحد يختبر نفسه و كيف يحيا ؟
هل من منطلق " المفروض " ام يساير الواقع " الي بيحصل "


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوعك مهم كتير لكل الشباب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا مش عارف حضرتك مفهمتش انا عايز اوصل اية و لا فهمت بس حابب تاخد الطريقة " الهزلية " في عرض رأيك
> " و ياريته كان في الموضوع لكن فيا انا شخصاً "
> بشكرك علي مادخلتك الهادفة


*مش فيك شخصياً ولكنه فى الفكرة المطروحة *
*من شاب فى مقتبل الحياة ...وأنا مندهش ..*
*لأن أى شاب يتمنى عُشر الفرصة التى لديك *
*تقول : *
*



الارتباط وسيلة و ليس هدف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الأرتباط وسيلة ؟؟؟*
*وسيلة لأى شئ ؟ ...*
*لتكوين أسرة  ؟! ...هذا هدف يسعى اليه الجميع *
*بدءاً من مرحلة التعليم والتخرج منتهياً بالبحث عن فرصة عمل مناسبة *
*لماذا تحملت وتتحمل آلام الغُربة ؟ *
*كى تحقق ذاتك ودخل معقول ؟*
*لأى هدف ؟؟؟*
*أكلت وشربت وأتفسحت وأنبسطت ولفيت الدنيا *
*ثم ؟؟؟؟*
*فى نهاية الرحلة تنزوى وحيداً فى الركن *
*بلا مُعين *
*بلا رفيق *
*بلا أولاد ...أحفاد بلا ....شئ *
*صدقنى أى متعة تتجه مسرعة الى زوال ...ماعدا*
*الأسرة ...الأولاد ...متعة المُتع و لا شئ يفوقها  ...* 
*لن تستوعب هذا الكلام الآن ...*
*فيما بعد ستتذكره وستعرف أننى مُحق*


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلام جميل يا شيبرد 
طيب المفروض يبقي الارتباط ايه معناه من وجهه نظرك العملية
و اذا كنت في حاله وحده فعلا في غربة او لاي سبب ايه الحل المناسب ؟
طيب و بعد لما تحقق كل اهدافك و كونت نفسك و بتشتغل كويس و مبسوط عايز توصل لايه بعد كده ؟

*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب سؤال ياعبود بجد 
ايه المتعة فى المسئولية ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب سؤال ياعبود بجد
> ايه المتعة فى المسئولية ؟


*مش هقدر اوصفها لك الا لما تجربيها ...*
*يعنى مش عارف ازاى ممكن أوصف لك أنك تفضلى أبنك أو بنتك على نفسك ...هضرب لك مثل من وحى كلامك ...*
*لو معاكى 100 دولار ( مافيش معاكى غيرها ) ورايحة تشترى البارفان المفضل ليكى *
*وأبنك او بنتك عايز حاجة بالميت دولار دى *
*عمرك ما هتفكرى الا فى اللى أولادك عايزينه*
*وتأجلى مشترياتك الشخصية *
*وهتحسى ساعتها بمتعة تفوق متعة شراء البارفان المُفضل *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارفه يمكن يكون كلامك صحيح ياعبود لانى مش جربتو 
يعنى انا بالنسبالى حاليا انى اشترى ال perfume لنفسى ده احسن حاجة 
بس يمكن زى ما انت بتقول وماما بتقولى بردو طريقة نظرتى للامور تتغير عن دلوقتى 
اصلى بصراحة احسها مسئولية كبيرة وانا مش بحب المسئوليات الكبيرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اصلى بصراحة احسها مسئولية كبيرة *وانا مش بحب المسئوليات الكبيرة*


* مسئولية لذيذة ...:flowers:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

بص يآ شيبرد هو* آلموضوع معقد شوية*
آيوهـ آلأرتبآط فى حد ذآتهـ مش هدف ولكنهـ وسيلة .. " *لمآ تلقآبل آلشخص آلمنآسب* / *معين نظيركـ *"
إنمـآ آلهدف آلحقيقى هو آلأستقرآر وآلتكآمل آللى هنحققهـ بـ *(* زوآج نآجح* )*

*لكن مآينفعش يكون آلزوآج هو هدفنآ ومصدرنآ آلمنتظر لإشبآع نوآقصنآ *
أفتكر لمآ تآبعت كورس لإختيآر شريكـ آلحيآهـ
آلقس سآمح موريس قآل جملة جميلة جداً
آلأتنين آللى دآخلين آلزوآج بآلحآلة دى
بيبقوآ زى كآسين فآضين فآكرين أنهم هيملوآ بعض .. لكن نتيجة تجميعهم هو فرآغ أكبر .. ومشكلة أعمق
فلآزم نكون مدركين إن آلزوآج زيهـ زى أى شئ فى آلدنيآ
إحنآ آلله بنديلهـ وأحنآ آللى بننجحهـ وقتهآ بس هيقدر هو يدينآ بدورهـ

بس فعلاً هى *مشكلة تربية وفكر مجتمع *
رسخ عند كتير إننآ عآيشين علشآن نتزوج .. بنتعلم علشآن نشتغل .. بنخلف علشآن نكون أسرة
لكن بننسى إن آلحآجآت دى كلهآ فعلاً مهمة .. لكن أهميتهآ تكمن فى عملهآ بشكل سليم
مش لمجرد أننآ نعملهآ وبس 


أمآ *موضوع آلأحلآم آلمؤجلة فدآ ميكس بين تأثير مجتمع - *متكآسل* - وطبآع شخصية*
ودآ لإن آلأحلآم ممتعة لكن تحقيقهآ محتآج جهد مش بس متعة


موضوع مميز فعلاً
شكراً جداً وأسفة لأطآلتى
*

* 


*.،*​


----------



## Critic (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ونروح بعيد ليه
انا شايف ان الارتباط هدف , هدف زى اى هدف تانى ,النجاح فى حياتى العملية هدف , تحقيق احلامى هدف , والارتباط واحد من اهدافى عادى يعنى ! , وشايف ان فيه حاجات فعلا مش هتتحقق غير بالارتباط !
اه فيه طرق كتير انك تبقى سعيد بدون الارتباط , لكن متعة الارتباط نفسه سعادة ليها طعم خاص , علشان كدة ربنا فى بدأ الايات قال "يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمرأته"

طبعا الارتباط ابعاده كتير جدا , بس هاخد نحية او اتنين فرعيين منه ,وخلينى اكون صريح , تقدر تدينى بديل للأشبع الجنسى غير الإرتباط ؟! بديل لرغبتك فى تكوين اسرة او كونك اب فعلى ؟
ايه بدايل الكلام ده طالما مش هترهبن ؟! انى اعيش كدة وخلاص ؟!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*من كام يوم بكلم مجموعة ما .. فبنتكلم عن أحلامنا المستقبلية .. فقولت انى عايزة أخلص دراستى فى مصر و بعدها هكمل برا و اسافر و بتكلم فى منتهى البساطة .. فكانت الجملة الشهيرة : طب و ايه رأى خطيبك أو جوزك فى الموضوع و ايه موقفه ؟ .. رديت انه لا عندى خطيب حاليًا ولا غيره انا سينجل بكل فخر .. فكان الرد ايوة بس لو سافرتى هترتبطى ازاى ؟؟ و ازاى مش حاطة الارتباط من اهدافك ؟؟ و ازاى هتسافرى لوحدك ؟؟ و يعنى ايه تستقلى ؟؟ 

قولت ببساطة ان الارتباط مهم جدًا و انا شخصيًا شايفاه حلم مش مجرد هدف بس مش بأيدى انى احققه لوحدى .. و مش هوقف حياتى كلها رهن بحلم يتحقق ولالا .. طب افترضنا محصلش ارتباط هحقق باقى احلامى امتى و ازاى ؟ طب لو افترضنا ارتبطت و بقيت ماما بسرعة مش هتبقى مسئولية دى ولازم احترمها مش هينفع احقق نفس احلامى التانية بحرية اوى لانى فيه حد مسئول منى و انا من مسئولة من زوجى ..

و انا حرة هعيش و استخدم كل حاجة مفيش شوار مفيش كلام دة ليه ابنى احلام على حلم وارد تحقيقه و وارد عدم تحقيقه ؟؟ ليه اضيع عمرى فى انتظار حاجة الى حد ما مش مضمونة ؟؟*


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*
متابع ..............

*​


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا الارتباط اساسي بالنسبة لي....لسبب...انا عايز يكون لي عيلة...عايز بالذات زوجة...شخص هيكون موجود عشاني تحت اي ظروف....انا عايز هذا النوع من الالتزام...عشان كده مصر انه يكون زواج مسيحي...

I want that...I want to know that I have someone who is going to be always there for me, no matter what...

وانا مش متخيل نفسي في سن ال40 مثلاً ولوحدي....

لدرجة اني اعتقد اني افضل اني اخوض زيجة فاشلة عن اني افضل سينجل...


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *من كام يوم بكلم مجموعة ما .. فبنتكلم عن أحلامنا المستقبلية .. فقولت انى عايزة أخلص دراستى فى مصر و بعدها هكمل برا و اسافر و بتكلم فى منتهى البساطة .. فكانت الجملة الشهيرة : طب و ايه رأى خطيبك أو جوزك فى الموضوع و ايه موقفه ؟ .. رديت انه لا عندى خطيب حاليًا ولا غيره انا سينجل بكل فخر .. فكان الرد ايوة بس لو سافرتى هترتبطى ازاى ؟؟ و ازاى مش حاطة الارتباط من اهدافك ؟؟ و ازاى هتسافرى لوحدك ؟؟ و يعنى ايه تستقلى ؟؟
> 
> قولت ببساطة ان الارتباط مهم جدًا و انا شخصيًا شايفاه حلم مش مجرد هدف بس مش بأيدى انى احققه لوحدى .. و مش هوقف حياتى كلها رهن بحلم يتحقق ولالا .. طب افترضنا محصلش ارتباط هحقق باقى احلامى امتى و ازاى ؟ طب لو افترضنا ارتبطت و بقيت ماما بسرعة مش هتبقى مسئولية دى ولازم احترمها مش هينفع احقق نفس احلامى التانية بحرية اوى لانى فيه حد مسئول منى و انا من مسئولة من زوجى ..
> 
> و انا حرة هعيش و استخدم كل حاجة مفيش شوار مفيش كلام دة ليه ابنى احلام على حلم وارد تحقيقه و وارد عدم تحقيقه ؟؟ ليه اضيع عمرى فى انتظار حاجة الى حد ما مش مضمونة ؟؟*



انا مقتنع بكلامك جداً....بس هو سؤال صغير...

انتي ليه بتتكلمي عن الارتباط كأنه ظرف....ماتقدريش تخططي هيحصل او مش هيحصل...

مش الاوقع تتعاملي معاه كهدف تحققيه او لا (ترفضي تحقيقه يعني...ماقصدش الفشل)؟

يعني مثلاً لو حطيتيه كهدف لازم يتحقق عندك....تقولي لو سافرت ارتبط بحد م الحتة الفلانية (ادوّر يعني) ولو قعدت يبقى من مصر...كده يعني....

انما انتي بتتعاملي معاه زي المرض او اليانصيب Lottery


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا الارتباط اساسي بالنسبة لي....لسبب...انا عايز يكون لي عيلة...عايز بالذات زوجة...شخص هيكون موجود عشاني تحت اي ظروف....انا عايز هذا النوع من الالتزام...عشان كده مصر انه يكون زواج مسيحي...
> 
> I want that...I want to know that I have someone who is going to be always there for me, no matter what...
> 
> ...


*
مهو في الحالة دي ممكن توصل لسن ال40 وال60 ......... وربنا يدينا ويديك طولة العمر

وتكون لوحدك برضة ؟؟* *دا غير المشاكل وحتى راحة بالك مش هتلاقيها*
​


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مهو في الحالة دي ممكن توصل لسن ال40 وال60 ......... وربنا يدينا ويديك طولة العمر
> 
> وتكون لوحدك برضة ؟؟* *دا غير المشاكل وحتى راحة بالك مش هتلاقيها*
> ​



ممكن يكون كلامك صح....لكن لو هنقارن دي باني ما ارتبطش خالص...

دي عاملة زي واحد عايز يوصل لحاجة....ممكن يخسر كل حاجة لو حاول ياخدها...ولو ما حاولش مش هياخدها خالص...

فانا اعتعقد اني افضل اخد المخاطرة عن اني افضل مستني بطريقة Defensive


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مقتنع بكلامك جداً....بس هو سؤال صغير...
> 
> انتي ليه بتتكلمي عن الارتباط كأنه ظرف....ماتقدريش تخططي هيحصل او مش هيحصل...
> 
> ...



*مقدرش اخططله لانى انثى .. و جرى العرف فى بلادنا ان الانثى هى الطرف المُنتظِر .. مش عارفة مفهومك ايه بالظبط عن التخطيط من طرف البنات للارتباط ؟؟ هل معناه انها تختار واحد و تبدأ تلف و تدور لحد ما توقعه ؟؟ و لا معناه الانتظار برضه بس اجهز الشوار و الكلام دة ؟؟ ولا اما اعجب بواحد اروح اتقدمله و لا اعمل ايه بالظبط ؟  

انا مش بتعامل معاه زى المرض بالعكس انا لو عايزة اخد مرض سهلة اوى :smil12: لكن مش سهل انى اتجوز !! الموضوع مش من طرفى لوحدى و مش بقرارى لوحدى .. دة علاقة كاملة بين طرفين و انجذاب و تفاهم واعجاب و قرب .. مش بقرارى لوحدى انى اشوف حد و احطه بالنسبة لى هدف واجب تحقيقه .. طب ازاى ؟ دة انسان مش هدف مصمت *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مقدرش اخططله لانى انثى .. و جرى العرف فى بلادنا ان الانثى هى الطرف المُنتظِر .. *


*لأ مش فى بلادنا بس ياشقاوة ...فى جميع بلاد الدنيا *
*تنتظر الفتاة أن يركع ( المخفى على عينه ) ويجثو على ركبتيه وهو يقدم لها الخاتم ...:new2:*
*كذلك ( سورى فى التعبير ) عالم الحيوان ...الأنثى تنتظر الذكر*
*عالم القطط ( اللى عندى ) لابد من ذهاب الذكر الى بيت الأنثى للتناسل ...لو حدث العكس لا تتناسل وترفض ..!!!!!*
*عندها كرامة أنثوية ....:t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش فى بلادنا بس ياشقاوة ...فى جميع بلاد الدنيا *
> *تنتظر الفتاة أن يركع ( المخفى على عينه ) ويجثو على ركبتيه وهو يقدم لها الخاتم ...:new2:*
> *كذلك ( سورى فى التعبير ) عالم الحيوان ...الأنثى تنتظر الذكر*
> *عالم القطط ( اللى عندى ) لابد من ذهاب الذكر الى بيت الأنثى للتناسل ...لو حدث العكس لا تتناسل وترفض ..!!!!!*
> *عندها كرامة أنثوية ....:t33:*



*ههههههههههههه لا مادام استشهدت بالغاليين و انت عارف علاقتى بيهم يبقى لازم أسكت مش هقدر أقولك حاجة ... اقولك انا قولت فى بلادنا .. عشان هيجى حد من حيث لا ندرى و يقول ليه الاحباط ؟؟ و ليه البنت متعبرش عن مشاعرها ؟؟ فقولت الحقهم و اقول العرف و التقاليد و  الكلام الكبير دة .. على ما يجى يردو يكونو نسيو موضوع الارتباط و نتكلم فى مدى صحة العادات و ضرورة تحررنا او تمسكنا بيها :yahoo:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*أوكية ...أنا بينت وجهة نظرى*
*وهخرج قبل ما ييجى ( شيبرد ) ويخنقنى ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوكية ...أنا بينت وجهة نظرى*
> *وهخرج قبل ما ييجى ( شيبرد ) ويخنقنى ...*



*بتطلع على الراجل أوشاعات .. دة طيوب خالص خالص بجد  لو كان له فى الخنق كان زمانى أول ضحاياه :smil12:*


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مقدرش اخططله لانى انثى .. و جرى العرف فى بلادنا ان الانثى هى الطرف المُنتظِر .. مش عارفة مفهومك ايه بالظبط عن التخطيط من طرف البنات للارتباط ؟؟ هل معناه انها تختار واحد و تبدأ تلف و تدور لحد ما توقعه ؟؟ و لا معناه الانتظار برضه بس اجهز الشوار و الكلام دة ؟؟ ولا اما اعجب بواحد اروح اتقدمله و لا اعمل ايه بالظبط ؟
> 
> انا مش بتعامل معاه زى المرض بالعكس انا لو عايزة اخد مرض سهلة اوى :smil12: لكن مش سهل انى اتجوز !! الموضوع مش من طرفى لوحدى و مش بقرارى لوحدى .. دة علاقة كاملة بين طرفين و انجذاب و تفاهم واعجاب و قرب .. مش بقرارى لوحدى انى اشوف حد و احطه بالنسبة لى هدف واجب تحقيقه .. طب ازاى ؟ دة انسان مش هدف مصمت *



كنت اقصد يا اما تخططي تكوني في مكان فيه احتمالية عالية تلاقي شباب من النوعية اللي نفسك فيها

يا اما تخططي انك تكيفي نفسك مع النوعية الموجودة في المكان اللي رايحاله...

نوعية اقصد بيها مثلاً حاجة زي (مصري-غربي) او المستوى الاجتماعي...

سؤال بالمناسبة...

لو اتقدم لك راجل اجنبي بره هتعملي ايه؟ (لو كان كاثوليكي - لو كان غير مسيحي اصلاً)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كنت اقصد يا اما تخططي تكوني في مكان فيه احتمالية عالية تلاقي شباب من النوعية اللي نفسك فيها
> 
> يا اما تخططي انك تكيفي نفسك مع النوعية الموجودة في المكان اللي رايحاله...
> 
> ...



*تقصد انى اكون مستعدة نفسيًا ... و هو حد قال غير كدة طيب ؟؟ كل الفكرة انه حتى لو بنت تواجدت فى مجتمع كله شباب و كلهم على المستوى المطلوب فى عريس الغفلة و مع ذلك مرتبطتش !! مش عشان هى وحشة ولا عشان هما فيهم حاجة وحشة كل ما فى الموضوع مفيش انجذاب ببساطة ؟ طيب تفضل بقا رابطة نفسها بالمجتمع و تحكم عليه فيه شباب ولالا و بعدين تقرر تعيش ولالا ؟ ولا تعيش و الانجذاب يجى وقت ما يجى ؟
انا شخصيًا بقول اننا نغيش و نستمتع بالحياة بأقصى درجة ممكنة و الحب هتلاقيه فى يوم اكيد من حيث لا تدرى ولا تعلم بعد يوم بعد شهر بعد سنة بعد سنين .. هيجى هيجى المهم تبقى فاتح قلبك عشان تستقبل الحياة بفرح و متحطش قدامك مليون سد .. ولا تربط نفسك و سعادتك بالحب و بس .. افرض أتاخر عليك فرحتك و احلامك تتأخر و حياتك تقف ليه يعنى ؟*


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش شايفه ابدا ان الارتباط شىء اساسى ومهم  زى ما مجتمعتنا الشرقيه بتعمله الف حساب كده  ومعاك جدا فى فكرة انك تعيش يومك ومتحطش كل املك وتفكيرك فى حكاية الارتباط  وصدقنى انا عندى اخويا بقوله كده وبشجعه كمان يعي براحته وميستعجلش على الارتباط ولو املك اقنعه يعيش حياته بدون زواج هحاول بكده بس ماما هتقتلنى ^_^   وبتزعل منى لما بحاول اتناقش معاه واقوله ايه يعنى فرق بين واحد متزوج وواحد اعزب فى النهايه هتستفيد ايه مش كلنا هنموت وهتستفيد ايه من فكرة اللى اتجوز له ولاد حاملين اسمه وبعد ما يحملوا اسمه ايه حصل؟؟؟ افكار غريبه بنحصر تفكيرنا  فيها واحيانا تصل الى التعقيدات وبنستمتع بتطبيقها من جيل لجيل ..... انا لو منك وشاب اعيش حياتى واسيب بكره لبكره وحكاية الارتباط دى مش حتميه وفى كتير متزوجين عايشيين فى تعاسه وكتير عزاب عايشيين مرتاحين وخالين البال  المهم تكون انت راضى ومقتنع بحياتك لانها صميم اختياراتك..


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تقصد انى اكون مستعدة نفسيًا ... و هو حد قال غير كدة طيب ؟؟ كل الفكرة انه حتى لو بنت تواجدت فى مجتمع كله شباب و كلهم على المستوى المطلوب فى عريس الغفلة و مع ذلك مرتبطتش !! مش عشان هى وحشة ولا عشان هما فيهم حاجة وحشة كل ما فى الموضوع مفيش انجذاب ببساطة ؟ طيب تفضل بقا رابطة نفسها بالمجتمع و تحكم عليه فيه شباب ولالا و بعدين تقرر تعيش ولالا ؟ ولا تعيش و الانجذاب يجى وقت ما يجى ؟
> انا شخصيًا بقول اننا نغيش و نستمتع بالحياة بأقصى درجة ممكنة و الحب هتلاقيه فى يوم اكيد من حيث لا تدرى ولا تعلم بعد يوم بعد شهر بعد سنة بعد سنين .. هيجى هيجى المهم تبقى فاتح قلبك عشان تستقبل الحياة بفرح و متحطش قدامك مليون سد .. ولا تربط نفسك و سعادتك بالحب و بس .. افرض أتاخر عليك فرحتك و احلامك تتأخر و حياتك تقف ليه يعنى ؟*



اقصد نظرية الاحتمالات....شوفي انتي عايزة ايه وفي الحتت اللي تناسبك خدي الحتة اللي فيها اكبر احتمالات تلاقي من النوع اللي انتي عايزاه...


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> انا مش شايفه ابدا ان الارتباط شىء اساسى ومهم  زى ما مجتمعتنا الشرقيه بتعمله الف حساب كده  ومعاك جدا فى فكرة انك تعيش يومك ومتحطش كل املك وتفكيرك فى حكاية الارتباط  وصدقنى انا عندى اخويا بقوله كده وبشجعه كمان يعي براحته وميستعجلش على الارتباط ولو املك اقنعه يعيش حياته بدون زواج هحاول بكده بس ماما هتقتلنى ^_^   وبتزعل منى لما بحاول اتناقش معاه واقوله ايه يعنى فرق بين واحد متزوج وواحد اعزب فى النهايه هتستفيد ايه مش كلنا هنموت وهتستفيد ايه من فكرة اللى اتجوز له ولاد حاملين اسمه وبعد ما يحملوا اسمه ايه حصل؟؟؟ افكار غريبه بنحصر تفكيرنا  فيها واحيانا تصل الى التعقيدات وبنستمتع بتطبيقها من جيل لجيل ..... انا لو منك وشاب اعيش حياتى واسيب بكره لبكره وحكاية الارتباط دى مش حتميه وفى كتير متزوجين عايشيين فى تعاسه وكتير عزاب عايشيين مرتاحين وخالين البال  المهم تكون انت راضى ومقتنع بحياتك لانها صميم اختياراتك..



هو انا اكيد معاكي في ان المجتمع الشرقي بيحط ضغوط على الناس عشان تتجوز..خصوصاً البنت...ويفهمها انها بدون الرجل لاشيء...وهذا شيء مقزز للاسف...


لكن بالنسبة لي...من الواضح في الطبيعة انه جميل وجود ذكر وانثى مع بعض...لكن مش بس الجنس....الاهم عندي الالتزام....اني اكون عارف انه مهما كانت الظروف...فيه انسان(ة) معايا وواقف(ة) جنبي...

طبعاً محدش يقول لي طب ما تعيش مع راجل لان بالنسبة لي البنات بيشدوني اكتر بكتييير


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هو انا اكيد معاكي في ان المجتمع الشرقي بيحط ضغوط على الناس عشان تتجوز..خصوصاً البنت...ويفهمها انها بدون الرجل لاشيء...وهذا شيء مقزز للاسف...
> 
> 
> لكن بالنسبة لي...من الواضح في الطبيعة انه جميل وجود ذكر وانثى مع بعض...لكن مش بس الجنس....الاهم عندي الالتزام....اني اكون عارف انه مهما كانت الظروف...فيه انسان(ة) معايا وواقف(ة) جنبي...
> ...


 

هو جميل جدا  كلامك لكن دا فى حالة انه يقوم مره كده يلاقى قلبه بيدق لبنوته لذيذه وحاسس انها تقدر تكمل معاه مشواره بدون اى ضغووط من الاهل او حتى خوف نابع من  شخصه بيقوله .. لا انت لازم تبتدى تفكر فى الارتباط انت كام سنك واللى زيك اتجوزوا وولادهم فى مدارس والجو الخنيق ده ....انا  معاكم فى الاستقرار  وان عش الزوجيه  من اروع ما يكون فى جو الاستقرار الاسرى لو كان زواج ناجح وفيه توافق وانسجام بين الزوج والزوجه لكن احنا بنتكلم على واحد مش فى دماغه الارتباط وقلبه لسه  مدقش واهله بيحاولوا يقنعوه انه لازم يعمل حساب لبكره اللى هيكون فيه عروسه وشقه وجهاز وكده يعنى وهنا انا بقول ان الحياة احيانا كتير ممكن تتعاش وتكون اروع ما يكون اذا كان الواحد او الواحده عازب او عازبه بدون  زواج لولا بس مجتمعنا  الشرقى اللى بيقولك ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه ولو شاب يقولوله  ابنك سندك وامتدادك على الارض وكلام غريب كده  ومحدش بيعرف يحل مشكله من الالاف المشاكل الزوجيه والناس بتكون عايشه فى جحيم بسبب ارتباط  بدون تفكير  وبيكون اغلبيتهم زواج خوفا من  ان القطر يفوتها وحرصا على اسمه وامتداده .... سورى كتبت كتير


----------



## +sano+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا معاك ان الزواج ليس هدف وان فى حاجات تانيه  اهم فى الحياه بيها الانسان يحقق ذاته منها النجاح فى حياته سواء العمليه او العلميه وضعه فى المجتمع هيرفع من نظرته لنفسه وانا حاسس ان كل ما الانسان اتعمق اكتر فى حياته العمليه وحقق ذاته هيبتدى نظرته للزواج تتغير وهيحس انها حاجاه ثانويه جداااااا زيها زى الاكل والشرب .......... وحاجه تدعو الى الضحك ان اللنسان يفضل ضاغط نفسه من اول لما يخلص دراسته علشان يتجوز طب وليه الاستعجال فين طموحك فى الحياه حققتك ذاتك ولا لسه انا شايف انه الزواج حاجه زيها زى الاكل والشرب *


----------

